
Two Syntax Styles of xmake.lua - waruqi
http://tboox.org/2016/11/15/syntax-style/
======
john_reel
Why not follow the more official conventions? Underscores are rarely used in
Lua.

~~~
ender341341
'Cause it's really hard to distinguish words with no separators and is a bad
convention. It's not _that_ bad in the standard library cause there's very few
functions that are more than one word in length, but once you start writing
more code it's terrible. I don't know of many lua libraries that are bigger
than a few hundred lines that follow that convention. Most libraries i've
dealt with use either snake_case, lowerCamel or UpperCamel.

------
honey1988
Awesome. :)

